# Cooking oil to sticky glue



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok,

What turns ordinary peanut oil into a sticky, brown gooey substance and how do I get rid of it? Scrubbing with a dobie and dawn does nothing.

In my youth, when I was a cook in a steak house, we sent everything; grease filters, cooking implements, etc., to the dishwasher and most items came back spotless, no grease, no grime, just shining steel.

I'm just beginning a kitchen remodel and during the clean-up (yes, my wife is insane.... I said why clean it, it's going into a dumpster, but she didn't want the contractor seeing that our kitchen was in such a state of 'stickiness'... needless to say, she failed at her task and this failure got me thinking....)

I never noticed the grime form cooking and frying with a sub-standard range hood until we started taking things down and I realized there was a thin film of sticky 'stuff' on everything.

Then, when I dismantled my table-top fryer, I really saw the 'stuff' all over it, even the control panel.

How do I break through this 'stuffs' hold on my stuff and eliminate it?

Red.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Heat, oxygen, and time. It's usually a real problem with soybean oil.

Use a degreaser where you can't use a lye oven cleaner. Could also try ammonia.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Caustic soda. Be careful (eye protection, gloves, etc.)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Most oils--other than olive and walnut oil-- turn brown and sticky when exposed to air, this is their nature.


----------

